# Favourite Actors/Actresses



## wayneL (24 September 2008)

(Sorry I'm old fashioned and can't get used to calling females "actors")

Charleze Theron - Beautiful, talented actress, versatile. Brilliant in many different roles... and did I mention beautiful?


----------



## chops_a_must (24 September 2008)

Zooey Deschanel.

It's all about the eyes.


----------



## wayneL (24 September 2008)

I commend your taste chops.

Kate Blanchett:

At first glance for me attractive, but not beautiful. But to see her acting and her personality (eg the Denton interview) - 11/10.

Smashing Lady - Brilliant actress.


----------



## chops_a_must (14 December 2008)

wayneL said:


> I commend your taste chops.



Why thankyou.

Just noticed my favourite actress Zooey, is also on my very much treasured and loved favourite label Merge Records. Maybe there is something in that.  

The label is from your land, of the tar heels Wayne.  Out of Durham and formerly Chapel Hill.


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 December 2008)

I would have to say Eric Bana and agree Cate Blanchette. 

Eric Bana needs to do more comedy. His last good one was The Nugget.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2008)

GumbyLearner said:


> I would have to say Eric Bana and agree Cate Blanchette.
> 
> Eric Bana needs to do more comedy. His last good one was The Nugget.



Yeah Bana is pretty good isn't he. Good Aussie story too.

He was excellent in Troy. Made Pitt look like a goose. 

Needs to work on his American accent a little though. 

Agree with Theron. Nice.

Juliet Binoche doesn't get enough work. 

Keanu Reeves, now there's an actor!


----------



## nunthewiser (14 December 2008)

drew barrymore.............................yum


----------



## Naked shorts (14 December 2008)

Im sorry fellas, but there is no one better then...

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 December 2008)




----------



## Julia (14 December 2008)

Meryl Streep - great actor, can do any accent, can get inside a character.

The late Paul Newman.  Especially with Elizabeth Taylor in that old Tennessee Williams classic "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof".

Can't stand Nicole Kidman, or Tom Cruise.


----------



## Gundini (14 December 2008)

Always been a fan on Jack, what a tallented individual....

Also notice Danny Devito, he cracks me up!


----------



## MRC & Co (14 December 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=UoeEm-IDF-Y

:1luvu:


----------



## Gundini (14 December 2008)

De Niro is also very special. Found this pick from early day in Taxi....

When the guy says "You", and shakes his finger, very memorable!


----------



## weird (14 December 2008)

Dustin Hoffman, Death of a Salesman and Marathon Man, both 2 of my favorite flicks,


----------



## MRC & Co (14 December 2008)

Ok, now I am over my love potion, male actor, Johnny Depp without any close rival.


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 December 2008)

I think Tom Cruise as Les Grossman was fantastic. 

:scratch:

http://www.ibeatyou.com/competition...e/entry/95fa6e/les-grossman-in-tropic-thunder


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Ok, now I am over my love potion, male actor, Johnny Depp without any close rival.



He is good. Can't see him as Shantaram though. Bloody hilarious in the Pirates movies. 

I'm in two minds about Clint Eastwood. Doesn't he just play himself? Those movies with the orangutan were pretty good.


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 December 2008)

I agree Kennas, Depp is very talented.

I heard maybe he will drop the Aussie accent for Shamtaram.
But in actual fact he should try to sound more like a Kiwi to stick closer to the book. I just hope the book isnt too mangled to make it more consumable for North American audiences. 

Be interesting to see if the Director requires him to speak Marahti. She should require him to sound like a Kiwi. Big book so I hope they dont cut out the shadier sides of the racketeering business or how they will deal with the Sapna issue especially after the Mumbai attacks.

Depp seems to be able to handle a British accent pretty well and also Pirate. So sounding Aussie or Kiwi, he shouldnt be too far off.


----------



## Green08 (15 December 2008)

Al Pacino




Morgan Freeman




Robin Williams




Denzel Washington





​
Geoffry Rush, Eric Bana and Cate are just Brilliant!


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 December 2008)

Hey Green08

I think you forgot to mention Jamie Foxx as Ray Charles.


----------



## julius (15 December 2008)

Come on boys, it's all about Scarlett...


----------



## Gundini (15 December 2008)

Ok, you win!  OMG!


----------



## Green08 (15 December 2008)

Michael Cain




Anthony Hopkins




Meryll Streep




Gwen Paltrow

​


----------



## Green08 (15 December 2008)

GumbyLearner said:


> Hey Green08
> 
> I think you forgot to mention Jamie Foxx as Ray Charles.




And Jamie Foxx!! (opps) 

​


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 December 2008)

You have to include this Funny Honey 

Anna Farris


----------



## Green08 (15 December 2008)

Ok it we are looking for the entire package in a woman actor I would have to agree Charlize Theron.  Despite her incredible beauty she doesn't lean on it for parts. I love how she puts herself out there with no fear. Thankfully we have a replacement for Meryl.  Who will replace Al Pacino?




​


----------



## Calliope (15 December 2008)

Penelope Cruz
My other favourite is Scarlett Johannson. Woody Allen knows how to pick beautiful women who can act


----------



## Calliope (15 December 2008)

They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## wayneL (15 December 2008)

Geez, there is masses of talent ain't there?

Great choices! Almost without exception, I'm nodding in agreement. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Indie (15 December 2008)

I'd hit that so hard who ever managed to pull my d1ck out would be the king of England......Errmmm I mean I agree, a very fine actress Charlize. Even though I generally prefer brunettes I can't deny she's the whole package. Smokin'.


----------



## Indie (15 December 2008)

And for sheer ability to own the screen you can't go past the great Brando...."I coulda been a contender."


----------



## wayneL (15 December 2008)

julius said:


> Come on boys, it's all about Scarlett...




I tend to take a set against actresses that every male is salivating over and get foisted at you on the cover of every magazine... dunno just the contrarian in me. 

So I was sure I would not like Scarlett... not my cup of tea in the looks dept. either (though certainly not unattractive).

When I saw her act though, I swiftly changed my mind... very very good.


----------



## gav (16 December 2008)

Sarah Michelle Gellar, I've had a crush on her since my early teens.

Great personality and intelligent too...


----------



## Calliope (16 December 2008)

France McDormand. A great actress. Anyone who didn't see her Oscar winning performance in Fargo missed a treat.


----------



## Naked shorts (16 December 2008)

wayneL said:


> I tend to take a set against actresses that every male is salivating over and get foisted at you on the cover of every magazine... dunno just the contrarian in me.
> 
> So I was sure I would not like Scarlett... not my cup of tea in the looks dept. either (though certainly not unattractive).
> 
> When I saw her act though, I swiftly changed my mind... very very good.




What if you liked her before everyone else woke up to the fact?



Calliope said:


> France McDormand. A great actress. Anyone who didn't see her Oscar winning performance in Fargo missed a treat.




Agreed, *very *good acting in fargo. so good it made me think that thats the kind of person she is and for that reason i dont like her :


----------



## MRC & Co (16 December 2008)

gav said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar, I've had a crush on her since my early teens.
> 
> Great personality and intelligent too...




Cruel intentions?


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 December 2008)

Best Actor in any comic book remake would have to go this guy!

Thomas Jane (also really good in The Myst)

He was so great as The Punisher. 


www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVhCi-Sdc3k


----------



## nomore4s (16 December 2008)

GumbyLearner said:


> Best Actor in any comic book remake would have to go this guy!
> 
> Thomas Jane (also really good in The Myst)
> 
> He was so great as The Punisher.




Are you serious? That was one of the worst movies ever, and I like the Punisher comic.


----------



## Romano (16 December 2008)

OK, maybe not many of you are going to agree with this, BUT, as far as acting ability goes, there are none better at the moment than Russell Crowe.
His acting ability is astonishing, and at first I was not a fan, but I have come to appreciate his fantastic acting ability.
It was a great shame that he did not get an Oscar for A Beautiful Mind. Simply Brilliant.

Agree with Julia, cant stand Nicole Kidman (cant act) or Tom Cruise (cant act either)


----------



## white_crane (17 December 2008)

Does it have to be an actress that can actually act?  Or can I just list all of the HOT :evilburn: ones? 

 PS - Charlize and Scarlett are just YUM!

LOL


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 December 2008)

Kevin Costner


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2008)

white_crane said:


> Does it have to be an actress that can actually act?  *Or can I just list all of the HOT :evilburn: ones?*




Just so long as you post photos.


----------



## Calliope (17 December 2008)

Javier Bardem, a movie villain without peer. It's a shame to waste his talents in in romantic leads.  Who is *your* favourite villain.


----------



## sam76 (17 December 2008)

Jim Carrey is always over looked with these things.

One of the greatest comedic actors of our time.


----------



## Ashsaege (17 December 2008)

I saw the 'epic' movie Australia last night. I thought Nicole Kidman overreacted.
But Hugh Jackman was great. I think he has got some serious talent... Wolverine!


----------



## Prospector (17 December 2008)

Cant disagree with too many of those already listed. Except for Jim Carrey.  Can't stand him, his acting to me smacks of overacting.  And while Russell Crowe is talented, I cringe when I see him; there is something just wrong about the man.

For eye candy, we have George Clooney.  No-one has mentioned the lips though (aka Angelina Jolie).   Acting - Jack Nicholson. He has many fine acting performances. And of course, the late Heath Ledger - his Joker was seriously disturbing.

I saw Australia a few days ago.  I think the role that Nicole played, made her style of acting look so contrived.  There were some real corny moments that both will look back at and shudder.  Hugh, oh yeah, once I saw Hugh in the Boy from Oz I was gone.  Dont like him in movies though, especially Wolverine.


----------



## Naked shorts (17 December 2008)

Prospector said:


> Cant disagree with too many of those already listed. Except for Jim Carrey.  Can't stand him, his acting to me smacks of overacting.  And while Russell Crowe is talented, I cringe when I see him; there is something just wrong about the man.
> 
> For eye candy, we have George Clooney.  No-one has mentioned the lips though (aka Angelina Jolie).   Acting - Jack Nicholson. He has many fine acting performances. And of course, the late Heath Ledger - his Joker was seriously disturbing.
> 
> I saw Australia a few days ago.  I think the role that Nicole played, made her style of acting look so contrived.  There were some real corny moments that both will look back at and shudder.  Hugh, oh yeah, once I saw Hugh in the Boy from Oz I was gone.  Dont like him in movies though, especially Wolverine.




Love your avatar pic prospector :blover::


----------



## jersey10 (17 December 2008)

Naked shorts said:


> Love your avatar pic prospector :blover::




My heart skips a beat everytime i see Prospector's avatar.  A bit of a resemblence to the Scarlett J picture earlier in this thread.  My heart definitely skipped beats when i first saw that pic - she is one sexy woman.

One of my favourite actors would be Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## Prospector (17 December 2008)

jersey10 said:


> My heart skips a beat everytime i see Prospector's avatar.  A bit of a resemblence to the Scarlett J picture earlier in this thread.  My heart definitely skipped beats when i first saw that pic - she is one sexy woman.




I um, used to be the divine and classy Miss Anna Nicole but sadly, the day she died I morphed into the more talented Scarlett!  Do you reckon there was some outpourings of grief on this forum when her picture disappeared.  I think a few have never forgiven me!

Being a Gemini I like the contrast to my very pedestrian user name.  And I got sick of people thinking I am male!  So why not go all the way!


----------



## GreatPig (17 December 2008)

Prospector said:


> Except for Jim Carrey. Can't stand him, his acting to me smacks of overacting.



Generally I agree, but have you seen Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind?

A great movie with him and Kate Winslet. Original, quirky, and romantic in an odd sort of way.

The only serious role I've seen him act, and he does a great job.

GP


----------



## gav (17 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Cruel intentions?




Haha yes thats when most ppl started noticing her.  I have most of her films on DVD.  There's just something about her...


----------



## gav (17 December 2008)

More recent...


----------



## chops_a_must (17 December 2008)

Prospector said:


> I saw Australia a few days ago.  I think the role that Nicole played, made her style of acting look so contrived.  There were some real corny moments that both will look back at and shudder.  Hugh, oh yeah, once I saw Hugh in the Boy from Oz I was gone.  Dont like him in movies though, especially Wolverine.




Nicole is a contrived person in general. She is a conceited little cow and it rubs off, and I think is why she is generally unpopular. Completely stuck up I think.

And no wonder you don't like me. I've been known to be a dead ringer for Hugh at times, especially during his Wolverine periods. :



gav said:


> Haha yes thats when most ppl started noticing her.  I have most of her films on DVD.  There's just something about her...



What? The fact she is a lesbian?

Or the fact she married that toss pot Freddy Fag Junior?


----------



## gav (17 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> What? The fact she is a lesbian?
> 
> Or the fact she married that toss pot Freddy Fag Junior?




LOL! I dont see how kissing a girl in a movie makes someone a lesbian?

There are plenty of hot, smart chicks that marry complete wankers - im no fan of Freddy at all, but she could have done alot worse...


----------



## chops_a_must (17 December 2008)

gav said:


> LOL! I dont see how kissing a girl in a movie makes someone a lesbian?
> 
> There are plenty of hot, smart chicks that marry complete wankers - im no fan of Freddy at all, but she could have done alot worse...




It's pretty obvious she is just a "beard" for both of their conveniences...


----------



## Prospector (18 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> And no wonder you don't like me. I've been known to be a dead ringer for Hugh at times, especially during his Wolverine periods. :




Ah, tis nothing personal, you have just never explained why you dish South Australia!  But if you have a looking towards the fabulous Hugh J, well, even that might be forgiven!


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 December 2008)

What's the story with Sarah Michelle Gellar?

She hasnt been in any production thats even been nominated for any awards and she has a head on her like a robbers dog?

Sorry gav, just dont share the fascination!


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 December 2008)

like a Rob bers dog


----------



## gav (18 December 2008)

There are plenty of sh!tty actresses that have won awards (eg. Nicole Kidman), and there are good ones that havent...  If you doubt her acting ability, wait until "Veronika Decides to Die", which is due to be released sometime next year.  Apparently she's brilliant in it, maybe this time she'll get the recognition she deserves?

As for a head like a robbers dog... Can u plz post your pic so we can compare? : (j/k)

Sarah Michelle Gellar finished 5th in this year's Maxim's Hottest 100, so there must be plenty of other guys out there who rate her highly.  I guess everyone has different tastes, we'd be pretty boring if we all liked the same thing!


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2008)

Sean Penn is pretty good.

And his wife, (still I think) Robin Wright Penn in The Princess Bride was sensational.


----------



## white_crane (18 December 2008)

Olga Kurylenko....mmmmmmm


----------



## Green08 (18 December 2008)

A change of pace.

Aishwarya Rai - Indian by birth is utterly stunning. Let's celebrate actors less unknown.








Juilette Bicnoche - French

​


----------



## Green08 (18 December 2008)

This may only apply to those that watch foreign films, enjoy foreign languages and an interest in the world for quality of acting without manipulation.

Gerard Depardieu - You should know




Emmunuelle Beart - Maybe your wouldn't




Brigitte Bardot - not foreign but a memory




Jean Reno - what film do you want me to mention


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2008)

yep  great stuff green 

first an overview (oldies) :- 

 Women In Film

  Men In Film 

 A Man Alone - Sinatra


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2008)

30 Classic Beauties
Barbara Shelley
Collinson sisters
Caroline Munro
Kate O'mara
Britt Ekland
Madeline Smith
Suzanna Leigh
Susan Denberg
Linda Hayden
Martine Beswick
Barbara Bach
Anita Pallenberg
Joan Collins
Jenny Hanley
Julie Ege
Elke Sommer
Edwige Fenech
Ingrid Pitt
June Wilkinson
Raquel Welch
Sharon Tate
Jane Seymour
Sophia Loren
Barbara Steele
Stephanie Beacham
Ursula Andress
Valerie Leon
Veronica Carlson
Victoria Vetri
Yvonne Romain


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2008)

or maybe this bloke 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek44tW0Dqig
embedded:-
 Peter Sellers as Chief Inspector Jacques Clouseau

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=c-DhZMybeJk
embedded:-
 The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976) Blake Edwards-Clouseau Laughing Gas


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 January 2009)

George Clooney and Sydney Pollock in Michael Clayton


----------



## Green08 (3 March 2009)

A beautiful young man whose potential only began

Heath Ledger
















Films


"10 Things I Hate About You" 
"The Patriot"
"A Knight's Tale"
"Brokeback Mountain"
"Lords of Dogtown"
"A Knight's Tale"
"Monster's Ball"
"Ned Kelly"
"Candy"
"The Brothers Grimm"
"Casanova"
"The Dark Knight"
"Four Feathers"
"The Order"
"I'm Not There"​


----------



## Green08 (10 June 2009)

Benicio Del Toro - Hot!

​


----------



## MrBurns (10 June 2009)

Once upon a time my sister had Rock Hudson among many others at a party at her place, Roger Moore turned up and saw Hudson in a bedroom with a group of his "pals" he turned on his heel and left the party, you see in those days you weren't to be seen in the company of gays or you would be labled the same and hurt, if not kill, your career.


----------



## Green08 (10 June 2009)

classic Tommy_Lee Jones




​


----------



## dbcok (11 June 2009)

For those that are interested June 20th is the 100th anniversary of the birth of Errol Flynn in Hobart.
The occasion will be celebrated by various events ,film showings and memorabilia at the Hobart museum.
There has never been a swashbuckler of his like.Captain Blood was the film that shot hime to the top of the pile in Hollywood.
His autobiography "My wicked wicked ways" is a ripping read.
At the Astor theatre in St Kilda there is a showing of Flynn in "Robin Hood" on 21st June.His daughter,Rory,will be present.
Said about Flynn...the only man that has ever looked any good in tights.


----------

